# Love that African Blackwood!



## punkinn (May 8, 2006)

Oh yes, I do.   Mmmmmm.   And I do think I've got a handle on the right finish, finally!   










Hi everybody!  
Nancy


----------



## Dario (May 8, 2006)

They look perfect!  I love the finish [^]...and the background of the last pic []


----------



## tseger (May 8, 2006)

I love the pens and the photos. So what is the finish???? I've got a nice piece of African Blackwood, and if I can get that kind of finish on it, I will tickled slap to death.


----------



## punkinn (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tseger_
> <br />I love the pens and the photos. So what is the finish???? I've got a nice piece of African Blackwood, and if I can get that kind of finish on it, I will tickled slap to death.



I thought I'd written it out here before but I can't find it.  Anyway, here it is.  Warning: long.  LOL

1. Sanding: 150, 200, 320, 400
2. Clean well with DNA (denatured alcohol)
3. Thin CA while lathe turning, applied w/ a latex-gloved fingertip, constantly moving back and forth until no "waves" form.  I apply 2-3 coats usually.
4. A light spraying of accelerant (while lathe turning)
5. 600 grit sandpaper lubricated with BLO (boiled linseed oil).  This step is the key to taming that CA coat, IMHO. 
6. Clean well again with DNA.
7. Coat of Mylands Friction polish applied with blue shop paper towel.
8. MicroMesh; 1500 to 12000.
9.  Coat of Hut Crystal Coat (I love this stuff), buff w/ paper towel.
10.  Thin application of Liberon wax stick; buff w/ paper towel.
11. And to finish it off, TSW; 1-2 coats.  Let it set before assembly.

I love the finishing part of turning...  it's like you're perfecting the display of mother nature's beauty.  []

Nancy


----------



## punkinn (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />They look perfect!  I love the finish [^]...and the background of the last pic []



Thanks, Dario!  I think they are as close to perfect as I've been able to come so far!  I'm really proud of them.  []


----------



## knottyharry (May 8, 2006)

Super looking pens and finish.
Great job.
Harry


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2006)

That is a beautiful pen and finish. 

jim


----------



## badwin (May 8, 2006)

Great job.  I love African Blackwood and your finish is outstanding.
Brian

http://www3.telus.net/public/goodwinp


----------



## penhead (May 8, 2006)

Certainly looks like you have things 'tuned in' []


----------



## Johnathan (May 8, 2006)

Great looking pen! and some nice music too!


----------



## gerryr (May 9, 2006)

Excellent work all the way around.[]


----------



## LanceD (May 9, 2006)

Wood and plating seems to be a perfect match.


----------



## thewishman (May 9, 2006)

Beautiful![]


----------



## punkinn (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Great looking pen! and some nice music too!



Yeah, great stuff!  C.M. von Weber's Concertino for Clarinet, which I've played before but not for 25 years!  []  Really beautiful piece and a lot of fun to play.  

Nancy  []


----------



## punkinn (May 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone!     I am really tickled with the results this time!  []

Nancy


----------



## alamocdc (May 9, 2006)

Very nice, Nancy![^]


----------



## PenWorks (May 9, 2006)

Wonderfull pens & workmanship. [8D]


----------



## chitswood (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />They look perfect!  I love the finish [^]...and the background of the last pic []



Yup, Beautiful!


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 9, 2006)

Awesome pen Nancy! Try two tone African Blackwood,,,,available from PSI.
It is awesome!


----------



## punkinn (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />Awesome pen Nancy! Try two tone African Blackwood,,,,available from PSI.
> It is awesome!



Thank you!!   I have some Blackwood with sapwood (the two-tone) but the sapwood most always turns away, which is fine with me. It's my favorite wood because it is what's used to make woodwind instruments; specifically clarinets, which I play.  []  Well, to be more accurate, I "played" professionally 25 years ago, and have just started playing again, which feels just fantastic.  []

Nancy


----------



## huntersilver (May 9, 2006)

Very nice pens!  I was just wondering why you use 2 friction
polishes?

thanks,
Michael


----------



## punkinn (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huntersilver_
> <br />Very nice pens!  I was just wondering why you use 2 friction
> polishes?
> 
> ...



No specific reason, Michael, but I think (key word there, not *know* but *think*) that by doing that, I am adding thin layers of the friction polish's other ingredients (ie. shellac, waxes) and that might be building up, which seems to give me a good result.   Also, by MM'ing after the 1st friction polish, I get a smoother end result.  I've tried different sequences of the products, too.   I just happen to have both brands of friction polish, but I like the Crystal Coat as the latter application, the shine when polished is nicer.  

Nancy


----------



## BigRob777 (May 9, 2006)

Nancy,
Very nice.  I have yet to turn any, except for a center band.
Rob


----------



## punkinn (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Nancy,
> Very nice.  I have yet to turn any, except for a center band.
> Rob



Thanks Rob!  Hey how are you doing?  Didja have that burl special yet?  I didn't see anything advertised for it on your wood page...  

Nancy


----------



## chigdon (May 9, 2006)

Great looking pens and AWESOME photography.  Love the way that top pic shows off the Jr. Gents RB - one of my favorites.


----------



## Sidro55 (May 10, 2006)

Super looking pen, finish and picture.

Sid


----------

